
Spectacular discovery of drawings by Frans Post - prismatic
https://www.rijksmuseum.nl//en/press/press-releases/spectacular-discovery-of-drawings-by-frans-post
======
dogma1138
Oreilly Media are probably stoked about this, a new art discovery for us more
cover images for them.

------
colmvp
On a side note, has anyone here dabbled with practicing drawing/illustration?
I have so far found it to be an excellent way of practicing concentration as
it require an acute focus to minute details.

~~~
marcusgarvey
Are you following any tutorials? How are you learning it?

~~~
smoe
I found [http://drawabox.com/](http://drawabox.com/) super helpful when you're
just starting off. You begin with the very basics: lines, ellipses, boxes and
then iterate from there drawing boxes and cylinders in space. Followed by
plants, animals, everyday object etc. You can also get feedback in the
associated subreddit.

On youtube Sycras channel was the most useful for me. He seems to genuinely
care about providing helpful content for all levels, not just selling a
product. I especially like his multi part series on specific topics e.G.
"Foundations of Light and Shadow".

He also runs a quite active forum.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Sycra/](https://www.youtube.com/user/Sycra/)
[http://forum.sycra.net/forum/](http://forum.sycra.net/forum/)

